# erreur 3905 sur mon apple tv



## philspif (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour , 

Je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport , depuis hier et mon passage à mountain , auparavant j'étais sur snow leopard , mon apple tv affiche erreur 3905  , mon wifi s'effectue via une freebox ! 

Au vu des forums anglais , je ne suis pas le seul , cela viendrait d'un problème de 
sécurité réseau depuis une mise à jour apple .

Si quelqu'un à une idée ?


----------



## philspif (23 Novembre 2012)

voici un article publié il y a 2 jours , je me sens moins seul mais toujours pas dépanné !!

LApple TV souffre rarement de gros bogues, mais celui qui fait  lactualité sur le site Support dApple est particulièrement étonnant.  De plus en plus de possesseurs du petit boîtier font état de *la mort clinique de lApple TV après installation de la dernière mise à jour de lappareil*.  Après le téléchargement du nouveau logiciel, lApple TV affiche un  flash blanc, puis écran noir. Dautres ont plus de chance puisque  lappareil affiche linterface classique mais ne sait plus se connecter  au réseau, ce qui équivaut là aussi à transformer lApple TV en  cale-porte de luxe.  Le sujet sur les forums dassistance dApple a débuté avec la mise en  ligne fin septembre de la mise à jour 5.1, mais le flot des  utilisateurs mécontents na cessé daugmenter. Pour faire renaître  lApple TV, il est toujours possible de repasser à la version précédente  du logiciel, mais cette manip nécessite un branchement sur le Mac via  un câble micro USB. Apple na pas encore réagi au problème.


----------



## philspif (28 Novembre 2012)

On ne peut pas dire que l'on est fort aidé sur ce forum !!!

Après bien des recherches j'ai trouvé une solution sur mac bidouille


----------

